# Montgomery Ward - Hawthorne 1954



## cjbenson (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 1954 MW/Hawthorne cruiser from my father. I was doing a resto on it and the computer crashed and wiped out the picts I had of the tank emblem and chain guard. It was the MW emblem with striping going down the tank. I have not found any other picts of this and would love to put it on the bike.

The bike was shot with light blue auto paint after he gave it to his nephew and then got it back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjbenson (Jun 12, 2010)

Could be a 53 also?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2010)

It seems like RMS37 would be the most knowledgeable on Hawthornes. So might either want to wait on him, or send him a PM.


----------

